# Mac OS 9.1 Français



## Norm (8 Avril 2013)

J'ai ressorti mon vieux Mac Power Pc Performa 6200CD, présentement il roule sous 7.57 et pour la personne à qui je veut le donner n'est pas habitué à cette version, avec la version 9.1 et sera à l'aise.
J'ai déjà eu cette version, mais quand j'ai vendu mon G3, j'ai tout donné avec.
Y a t'il quelqu'un qui à le fichier image de cette version, elle n'a même pas les moyens de s'en acheté un récent et elle s'en sert pour les personnes en phase terminal.

Merci
Normand


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2013)

Norm a dit:


> J'ai ressorti mon vieux Mac Power Pc Performa 6200CD, présentement il roule sous 7.57 et pour la personne à qui je veut le donner n'est pas habitué à cette version, avec la version 9.1 et sera à l'aise.
> J'ai déjà eu cette version, mais quand j'ai vendu mon G3, j'ai tout donné avec.
> Y a t'il quelqu'un qui à le fichier image de cette version, elle n'a même pas les moyens de s'en acheté un récent et elle s'en sert pour les personnes en phase terminal.
> 
> ...



:afraid: 9.1 sur un 6200, oublie, cette machine est déjà très lente, mais avec OS 9.1, c'est pas un café, qu'elle aura le temps de préparer entre le clic et l'ouverture de la fenêtre, c'est un repas de gala pour 50 convives ! 

S'il a au moins 24 ou 32 Mo de Ram, je préconise Mac OS 8.1 maximum sur cette machine (sinon 7.6.1 avec la mise à jour Open Transport pour inclure le TdB "Apparence"*, ça met déjà une partie des attributs et de l'aspect d'OS 9).

(*) oui, je sais, ça parait bizarre, mais c'est comme ça :rateau:


----------



## Norm (8 Avril 2013)

Je l'ai upgradé à 64 mo et méchante différence de vitesse, mais même le 8.1 je l'ai en anglais seulement, si au moins je pouvais l'avoir en français.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2013)

Norm a dit:


> Je l'ai upgradé à 64 mo et méchante différence de vitesse



Ça ne suffirait tout de même pas, et beaucoup s'en faut, pour faire bouger le 9.1, le processeur n'est simplement pas assez puissant, je n'arrivais pas à le faire tourner sur mon 5300, qui était déjà environ 40% plus rapide qu'un 5200/6200, je n'ai pu m'en servir (normalement, sans que ça ne rame) qu'avec mon premier 5500, un 225 Mhz.

Sur les brocantes, on trouve des iMac G3 pour 10 ou 15 , pour faire tourner le 9.1, ça serait déjà mieux !


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2013)

Oui d'autant plus que c'est une des rares machines qui n'a pas eu de carte G3 d'upgrade dédié, contrairement au 7200 ... La tu es coincé pour OS 9.


----------



## OrdinoMac (16 Avril 2013)

Pour un 5200, le seul salut est de récupérer la 'carte  mère' d'un 5400/6400 de faire l'échange standard et d'y greffer une carte accélératrice g3.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2013)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Pour un 5200, le seul salut est de récupérer la 'carte  mère' d'un 5400/6400 de faire l'échange standard et d'y greffer une carte accélératrice g3.



Une carte mère de 6400, ça ne rentre pas dans un 5200, quant à celle de 5400, si ça fait pareil que celle d'un 5500, ça ne marche pas non plus, la vidéo du 5200 ne la supporte pas*, et tu es condamné à un 640x480 tout ce qu'il y a de plus instable. Le seul moyen d'améliorer un 5200, c'est d'y coller une carte mère de 5260 (120 Mhz) ou de 5300/6300 (100 Mhz, et là, les cartes mères sont bien identiques).

Maintenant, investir sur une telle machine, alors que pour de 10 à 30 , tu peux trouver un iMac G3 bien plus performant et bien plus agréable à regarder (là, je parle de la qualité de l'écran), bof bof bof  

(*) J'avais testé en tentant de greffer une carte mère de 5500 dans mon 5300.


----------



## OrdinoMac (27 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une carte mère de 6400, ça ne rentre pas dans un 5200, quant à celle de 5400, si ça fait pareil que celle d'un 5500, ça ne marche pas non plus, la vidéo du 5200 ne la supporte pas*, et tu es condamné à un 640x480 tout ce qu'il y a de plus instable.



Autant pour moi, j'avais fait l'opération sur un 6200.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2013)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Autant pour moi, j'avais fait l'opération sur un 6200.



Là, c'est différent, vu que le 6200 n'a pas de partie vidéo (moniteur externe), tu n'es pas soumis aux mêmes contraintes, même une carte mère de 5500 ne devrait pas poser problème.


----------

